# New Blue Rams, Do they look sickley



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I just bought a pair of rams today and am wondering if they look ill. They are staying at the top of the aquarium almost in a vertical position.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That doesn't look normal. Are you injecting CO2?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes I am injecting CO2, but I just turned it off and am using the venturi feature on my maxijet.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

They may still be adjusting to your CO2, maybe a water change will help.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I just did a small water change, hopefully that will help.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I cut down on my CO2 and put an airstone in. Hopefully they will get better.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah, looks like they need some more oxygen. coloration isnt too bad though. keep your eyes peeled for secondary issues due to stress such as ich. but i think with more oxygen they're be OK. GL!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ir0n ma1den,

Any news on your new rams? Are they getting better? Have you tried playing them a little "Run to the Hills" from the Iron Maiden jukebox?  (That used to get me feeling better after a bad day. ) 

-Dave


----------



## Sexymax (Oct 31, 2007)

did you acclimate them to your water properly?

they were probably used to the store's co2 / nitrate levels, and when you put them in your tank it shocked them. i try to acclimate all fish i get for temperature and water conditions. just a thought


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Rams are somewhat picky and with all new fish, they should have been quarantined in a small tank with similiar conditions for at least a week or so before introduction to your established aquarium.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> ir0n ma1den,
> 
> Any news on your new rams? Are they getting better? Have you tried playing them a little "Run to the Hills" from the Iron Maiden jukebox?  (That used to get me feeling better after a bad day. )
> 
> -Dave


Yea, that did the trick 

They are fine now, I just used an airstone and lessened the CO2.


----------

